# Same Fertility Doc to Octuplets now has quadruplets on the way



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

http://www.latimes.com/news/science/la-me-octuplets13-2009feb13,0,5958113.story?track=rss

Geez i really hope his clinic is looked into


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

oh my god -


----------



## SleepyT (Aug 13, 2008)

oh my god!


----------



## encore (May 27, 2004)

i'll bet he is innundated with potential patients now.  wonder if he has hired a media advisor yet?


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Maybe this will prompt them to introduce some kind of legislation?


----------



## annacameron (Dec 16, 2008)

am i cynical in thinking he's after the publicity? it simply CANNOt be medically advised...


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

I can't believe this!!


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

sallywags said:


> Maybe this will prompt them to introduce some kind of legislation?


It's funny you should say that: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=178833.0

C~x


----------

